# Special needs Disabled Tegu



## TheTeguGurl (Mar 13, 2011)

Hello all, as some as you know I have a Tegu named Murphy that came to me with a severe case of MBD. He has been treated and is doing great. He can now eat on his own and is growing like a reg Tegu, the thing is he has been deformed from the MBD. and can not get around like a normal Tegu, he crawls more then walks. His front left arm is twisted in pretty bad. but he is thriving just great. :mrgreen: 

So my question is. Is there anyone else out there with a special needs or disabled tegu? I would like to hear what more I can do to help him get around more! Also like to hear other stories of there special babies!

I know that if it weren't for me taking care of him, he would have died or put to sleep from the vet. He is my miracle baby. And He has become a spacial part of my life!  :app 


Thank you, hope to hear from you all soon!
Sarah AKA Tegugurl


----------

